# Recommendations on a good manual saw



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

DH wants to get a saw that will make cutting firewood by hand as easy as possible. I know it'll never make it as easy as using a chain saw, but DH would really prefer using a manual saw. I really, really thought I saw a thread on HT a while back where people were recommending manual saws, but I cannot find it anywhere using the search feature.

So, does anyone have a recommendation on a good, sturdy manual saw? This is what we would be dependent on for our firewood in a SHTF situation, so it's really important that it be good quality. Thanks!


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Check out www.leevalley.com

Good selection of hand tool and garden tools. I bought a hand saw for pruning from them and have been very pleased. I think they do have larger hand saws for processing firewood.

www.lehmans.com may also have such a saw


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...dle-Made-in-Germany/productinfo/501-0812-811/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Google either "bow saw" or "buck saw" These are the best fast cutting firewood saw types, IMHO. I buy vintage ones at auctions whenever they are available.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Just Cliff, that's a great website and that 32" saw is a good deal. 
Also very helpful that they offer instructions and files to keep it sharp.
Thanks


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

CF beat me to it - I was gonna say a bow saw, since that should handle up to 10 inch in diameter wood.

Don't forget a single bit axe, or a double bit axe and a means to sharpen them, if you really want to cut firewood by hand.

Once you use one of those hand saws, you will really appreciate the convience of a chain saw.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Some reccomendations, from someone who has cut his share...

1. Crosscut saw - used for felling and cutting bigger trees. I know that's not useful for some of us that don't have bigger timber, but when you need one, you need it. Buy used, as a new one is over $100.

2. Buck or bow saw - what you'll use most of the time. I can't seem to find the frame I like anymore, which is a metal C frame, with one end of the C a bit longer, letting one person use boh hands more effectively...but..I tend to cut the lower part of that off, so two people can gand up on it. You don't really need two people on a buck saw, but I can saw a lot more wood that way without wearing completely out.

3. Double-bit ax - Don't skimp, buy something decent. This is about where I'd start:

http://www.amazon.com/Ames-True-Temper-Michigan-1188600/dp/B000EM0MIO/ref=pd_sbs_ol_1

Make sure you sharpen it before using. The only time I like a dull axe is for splitting. 

Also, I've got a couple of the Fiskar single-heads...not bad at all, but I still prefer my double-bit.

4. A six pound maul. I use the maul to split with, and if the wood is too tough for the maul by itself, I use the hammer end with iron wedges and wood gluts. I like a fiberglass handle, as it seems it soaks up some of the shock. Not to mention I sometimes don't hit where I look, but look where I hit. :ashamed:

5. Iron wedges. See reason above. Also used for felling trees

6. Wood gluts. I make my own out of white oak, but loggers are using the plastic wedges nowadays. More necessary when using a chain saw than doing it by hand, but I'm a critter of habit. I tend to make my gluts just a hair thicker than my iron wedges and certainly a bit longer...helps when you need that little bit of extra to break one over.

Just my thoughts, YMMV....


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! Now I need to get DH to sit down and read through this. He'll ultimately make the decision on what he chooses to use, I'm simply the researcher.


----------



## PATCsawyer (Aug 30, 2010)

Before purchasing a crosscut saw, ask your husband if he wants you on the other end. Two people on a crosscut saw can buck a log significantly faster than a single bucker. Also consider the largest size of the logs you intend to cut since the saw's length between handles should be at least twice the diameter of the log being cut. 

Two things you can count on when buying a saw. 1. if it's from a yard sale it will be cheap and dull (but the saw will likely be quality made) 2. if it's from a catalog it will be expensive and poorly set (and poorly made). Best bet is to find someone who files saws and buy one from him. Those guys always have a few extra saws on hand, and it will be ready to cut.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Google either "bow saw" or "buck saw" These are the best fast cutting firewood saw types, IMHO. I buy vintage ones at auctions whenever they are available.


Just bought one at an auction last week. It is a beauty. I have it hanging up on the wall. Hope I never have to use it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you also want to make somethng to put the log/wood on to have it so youre not bending over when sawing it up.

the scandinavian bow saws seem to be better quality and stay shaRPER longer and dont bind up(have one w ith an orange handle, saandvik or something??)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've used everything, from a leatherman to bow saws to one person crosscuts to two man crosscuts to 'throwaway' chainsaws to forever chainsaws.

Manual? I'd go with a good one person crosscut. New or used, you'll have to learn to sharpen/set it. A fine tuned one will cut like butter. There use to be a Stihl chainsaw 'program' each weekend... they'd have souped up chainsaws, axe chopping, and crosscut saw competitions. The bad boys could cut through a log with a crosscut faster than I can cut with a chainsaw!

Make sure, no matter what manual cutting device you get, to get the best made sharpening/reset tools possible. Makes all the difference in the world. If you use your axe, bow saw, or crosscut, it's going to get dull. I found a set of hand tools for sharpening crosscuts at an antique store... snatched em all up, as they were about 5% of what new tools cost. The same store had half a dozen or so one man and two man crosscuts for five and ten bucks each. One was almost a virgin... just needed to buff some rust off and it was good to go. 

I keep the tools, just in case... in the meantime, on the rare occasion I need to cut firewood (have free gas, and it rarely goes off), I fire up the chainsaw. WTSHTF, I'll probably not fire it up, without a security patrol out... chainsaws running, months after the world has shut down, shouts out lots of things... mainly this person still has fuel, and probably food, if they have enough energy to be cutting wood.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Just bought one at an auction last week. It is a beauty. I have it hanging up on the wall. Hope I never have to use it.


LOL Most people have artwork of some sort handing on the walls. Most of the stuff we have displayed on our walls can be used...including several saws, axes, can hook, wood augers, and draw knifes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> you also want to make somethng to put the log/wood on to have it so youre not bending over when sawing it up.


Sawbucks are great if you are strong enought to lift the 16" diameter, 8' oak log onto one. I have WIHH lift all the tree trunks onto the sawbuck. When she's not around, a cant hook comes in handy to lift the log off the ground.



wyld thang said:


> ...the scandinavian bow saws seem to be better quality and stay shaRPER longer and dont bind up(have one w ith an orange handle, saandvik or something??)


I agree, the best blades are made by the Swedes and Germans.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> LOL Most people have artwork of some sort handing on the walls. Most of the stuff we have displayed on our walls can be used...including several saws, axes, can hook, wood augers, and draw knifes.


That is the way it is in my house.
I have old axes, draw knifes, old wash boards, frog gigs, old wooden levels, old double barrel shotguns, a few old hand made knives, old swords, and old hand made walking canes. Just about anything old that has seen use and could be used again.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I cut a lot of wood with bow saws and other manual saws. Even though I bought a couple of chainsaws, I hardly ever used them. Don't like the noise or the smell of them, and neither does most of the wildlife in the area. I've had wild critters come within a few feet of me while using a manual saw, but if I fire up the chainsaw I usually see wildlife and even the livestock running for the hills.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry, to do this so late, but I wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions. DH ended up choosing this one:

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...dle-Made-in-Germany/productinfo/501-0812-811/

We were finally able to order it today and are really looking forward to getting it in. DH also ordered the 8" cant saw file.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/prodinfo.asp?number=820-17014

Again, thank you so much for all the suggestions!


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

In addition to a file, he should also get a good adjustable saw set. I've found several of them at farm and estate auctions, and you can get them pretty cheap(usually).:hobbyhors


----------

